# Nitecore Tube



## Ryp

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=145#.VDm89PlSeSo


----------



## Jay611j

Not a bad deal for $5. Just bought one for the heck of it.


----------



## Roger Sully

Where'd you make the purchase?


----------



## Jay611j

Roger Sully said:


> Where'd you make the purchase?


Nitecorestore dot com. It's under the new arrivals tab. Shipping was $2.82 with the cheapest option. So it's actually $7.82 total.


----------



## Timothybil

Nitecorestore.com. I just ordered two. I have a thing for keychain lights, I guess. Its not like I don't have any already or anything.


----------



## jondotcom

Is that site legit? Never bought from them before


----------



## GaryM

Thanks for the posting. I also bought 2.


----------



## jondotcom

jondotcom said:


> Is that site legit? Never bought from them before



ok whatever... in for 5 to get the free shipping. These look like good gifts


----------



## Fireclaw18

Is that a plastic keychain light with a single 5mm white LED in it? Not sure I'd want to pay even $5 for that kind of light.


----------



## Jay611j

Fireclaw18 said:


> Is that a plastic keychain light with a single 5mm white LED in it? Not sure I'd want to pay even $5 for that kind of light.


I imagine it's probably a little better quality than your "average" plastic keychain light. Just the fact that it's rechargeable makes it worth it to me, saves me from buying coin cells for my other one. I use it a lot.


----------



## GordoJones88

Fireclaw18 said:


> Is that a plastic keychain light with a single 5mm white LED in it? Not sure I'd want to pay even $5 for that kind of light.



It hits 45 lumens which is brighter than any keyfob light I've seen.
Built-in microUSB rechargeable I have not seen before either.
There is another keychain light, the Inova Microlight STS.
It hits 16 lumens, has variable output, and is $12 available at local hardware stores.
I thought the Tube would be $20, so $5 is a bargain.


----------



## jondotcom

GordoJones88 said:


> It hits 45 lumens which is brighter than any keyfob light I've seen.
> Built-in microUSB rechargeable I have not seen before either.
> There is another keychain light, the Inova Microlight STS.
> It hits 16 lumens, has variable output, and is $12 available at local hardware stores.
> I thought the Tube would be $20, so $5 is a bargain.



Infinitely variable and rechargeable in a keychain light... awesome.


----------



## Mr. Shawn

jondotcom said:


> Is that site legit? Never bought from them before



I just ordered one Tube, and my PayPal payment was sent to Longhorn Tactical dba Nitecore Store. Anyone have experience with longhorntactical . com?


----------



## Hondo

Fireclaw18 said:


> Is that a plastic keychain light with a single 5mm white LED in it? Not sure I'd want to pay even $5 for that kind of light.



In addition to the aforementioned infinitely variable interface and micro USB charge port that can charge the Li-Ion battery off of the same charger as your cell phone, the "plastic" case is polycarbonate. Think Princeton Tec dive lights, very tough stuff.

Now I am guessing, but I think they say you have two brightnesses plus the infinite feature. I would expect Nitecore's two-stage switch, with a half press turning on low and a full press turning on high. Then if you half press and hold, it starts at low and ramps up from there until you release. Full press to turn off. At least this is how I am hoping it works, I think that would be perfect.

I am a little skeptical about what appears to be a 5 mm LED putting out 45 lumens. Those LED's have not reached that level of efficiency, and overdriving them to that level will kill them as they have no thermal path other than the two little legs to remove heat.

I also hope they don't use the low frequency PWM that Photon does in their Freedom light. I still love it, but it is something at or below 100 Hz, so you will notice it at some point when not on high.

All that said, I pre-ordered a bunch of Tubes to play with and give as gifts.


----------



## Timothybil

Well, the pre-order special price is over. It was for the first 100 orders, and they reached that over the weekend. According to the Nitecore Store, Nitecore is shipping the lights on 10/15, and they hope to have their orders shipped by 10/25. Looking forward to getting mine, if nothing else just to see what they are like. My current EDC is a Microstream, so this Tube could wind up taking that spot. We'll see.


----------



## oKtosiTe

Looks like this could be a great gift light. Shame I missed the special.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Well, I got 10 of these lights (two of each color) as stocking stuffers for the grand price of $50.00 shipped. Not a bad deal for the money.

Now I need to find a deal on iTune gift cards.


----------



## Timothybil

oKtosiTe said:


> Looks like this could be a great gift light. Shame I missed the special.



It is, but even at $10 it is a good deal in my book. If I like the way mine turn out I may buy a few more for give-aways. Can't wait till the end of the month, they should be here by then.


----------



## GaryM

Has anyone received their lights yet? I'm still waiting. Perhaps a phone call is in order?


----------



## Timothybil

Mine should be here tomorrow (Friday). USPS says it left Des Moines, which is the last step for my Post Office. As soon as it arrives I will post a first impression. I'm so excited I can hardly stand waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## Timothybil

GaryM, did you track your shipment via USPS. I got an email Tuesday telling me mine had shipped, along with a tracking number.


----------



## GaryM

I never got any information. Maybe I didn't set up an account? I did get my PayPal verification. I printed my PayPal data and will call longhorn tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## GordoJones88

*TUBE!*


----------



## Timothybil

*Its Here!*
Well, I have mine and I really like it. It is not much larger than a faxton and weighs about the same. It comes slightly charged, since I only had to charge mine about thirty minutes and it was full. First click is 1 lumen low, and if you hold the button it steps up to high. If you hold it all the way it goes back to 1 lumen. Two presses from off gets you the 45 lumen high. There is a regular flat led die behind the dome. I believe the dome is help spread the beam out. There isn't really a hot spot, just a nice almost circular beam with a very faint spill around it. It is definitely on the cool side, with a light blueish cast. It comes with a small and a medium keyring, both of which are substantial and go on easily. I will probably post more after I play with it after dark tonight.


----------



## Timothybil

Thread merge, no need to start a new thread when there is an existing thread in which you've already posted. - Norm


*Its Here!*
I don't know how many of you were following it, but Nitecore introduced a new T-series light, the Tube. It is a keychain light that offers a 1 lumen low, a 45 lumen high, and infinite dim in between. It is also rechargeable via USB. MSRP is US$12.99, but most places are charging US$10. There was a promotional sale earlier this month, and I ordered two.

Well, I have mine and I really like it. It is not much larger than a faxton and weighs about the same. It comes slightly charged, since I only had to charge mine about thirty minutes and it was full. First click is 1 lumen low, and if you hold the button it steps up to high. If you hold it all the way it goes back to 1 lumen. Two presses from off gets you the 45 lumen high. There is a regular flat led die behind the dome. I believe the dome is to help spread the beam out. There isn't really a hot spot, just a nice almost circular beam with a very faint spill around it. It is definitely on the cool side, with a light blueish cast. It comes with a small and a medium keyring, both of which are substantial and go on easily. I will probably post more after I play with it after dark tonight. 

There has been a thread on this in the Budget Lights forum if you want to see more.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Before mine get delivered tomorrow do you have any idea how long the light will run on high. 

I've got 10 coming for stocking stuffers. Real good price when ordered.


----------



## martinaee

Timothybil said:


> ... It is a keychain light that offers a 1 lumen low, a 45 lumen high, and infinite dim in between. It is also rechargeable via USB. MSRP is US412.99, but most places are charging US$10. There was a promotional sale earlier this month, and I ordered two....



Wow they sure managed to bring the price down from the MSRP didn't they! :naughty:

Those are pretty sweet. I want a pink one and a green one! I wonder how long it takes to charge on USB. I guess it depends on what source the usb is getting it's power from aka voltage/amps. Still shouldn't take long to recharge regardless since the battery is probably not too big.


----------



## Timothybil

Ok wise guy, you got me. 

Nitecore says an hour on high, and forty eight on low. I may time it one of these nights, but probably not tonight. They also state it takes about two hours to recharge. It will not light up while recharging. The cap on the charging port is a substantial plug, not just a cap. It takes a little fiddling to get it open, but it closes nicely.

Further observations: The beam is more oval than I realized, in the horizontal plane, which makes sense given the stated 100 degree beam angle. There is not a sharp edge to the beam, it just fades quickly into a kind of fuzzy edge, and then very light spill. There were no artifacts that I could see in the beam, and it was very smooth and even. I have a fairly standard living room, and on high it lit up almost all of the fifteen foot side from about ten feet away.
It is on the blue side of cool, but that shouldn't be a problem given the probably uses of the light. Its not like we are going to be doing wiring diagrams with it, although it could be used for that in a pinch - it would definitely be easy to hold between one's lips while using both hands.
All in all, a nice little light, and definitely worth the price, especially the $5.00 I paid during the promotion. I will probably order a few more one of these days.


----------



## Timothybil

Further observations: The beam is more oval than I realized, in the horizontal plane, which makes sense given the stated 100 degree beam angle. There is not a sharp edge to the beam, it just fades quickly into a kind of fuzzy edge, and then very light spill. There were no artifacts that I could see in the beam, and it was very smooth and even. I have a fairly standard living room, and on high it lit up almost all of the fifteen foot side from about ten feet away.

It is on the blue side of cool, but that shouldn't be a problem given the probably uses of the light. Its not like we are going to be doing wiring diagrams with it, although it could be used for that in a pinch - it would definitely be easy to hold between one's lips while using both hands.

All in all, a nice little light, and definitely worth the price, especially the $5.00 I paid during the promotion. I will probably order a few more one of these days.


----------



## Timothybil

Ok, so I am a fool. I stayed up and tested my Tube. It ran on high for an hour before dropping down to about 10 lumens. I got tired of waiting for it to drop any further so I plugged it in and went back to bed. When I woke up again two hours later, it was fully charged. So those numbers seem to be accurate. I am pleased that it stayed in regulation for the whole hour. I guess I should have expected it, given the sophistication of the UI, but hey, its a $10 light. 
So it should make a great stocking stuffer, or a light to hang on every coat and jacket zipper in the house. I'm going to order a couple more just to have them around.
Night all.


----------



## oKtosiTe

Hoping it comes to Sweden before Christmas.


----------



## jondotcom

I got every color but opened the clear one to keep for myself. I think the other colors actually look better.

Been playing with mine a bit. I doubt a lot of people will have a micro usb cable sitting around, but after digging through my mess of cables I actually had one. 

You will definitely know it when it's charging as the blue light is very bright.

No flash:





with flash:


----------



## oKtosiTe

jondotcom said:


> I doubt a lot of people will have a micro usb cable sitting around


Don't most people have a smartphone nowadays?


----------



## Hondo

I think that's why they went with Micro-USB, even our older non-smart phones use them now. I have them upstairs, downstairs, at work and in my car. My wife has hers likewise, as well as the kids. So no worries as I gift them the pink ones this Christmas, they WILL have a place to charge. And they are cheap if you need more, I got extras for my work smart phone so I could charge anywhere. Like $5 on the flea, shipped, genuine Motorolla's.


----------



## jondotcom

oKtosiTe said:


> Don't most people have a smartphone nowadays?



Only device I had using micro usb is a wireless headset... the other gazillion charges were some other standard.


----------



## oKtosiTe

jondotcom said:


> Only device I had using micro usb is a wireless headset... the other gazillion charges were some other standard.


Apple?


----------



## NoNotAgain

I also received my shipment of Tube lights today. 10 lights shipped for $50, not a bad deal at all. Now it's off to monoprice for the micro usb cables and it's one more item off the Christmas shopping list.


----------



## WWWW

I quite like the UI, at least from what I hear and 1lm is low enough to me. Also the rechargeable aspect really appeals to me, I hate to have to buy coin cells for some other lights in this categorie, as mentioned by Jay611j. 

I would like to ask if anyone noticed any visual PWM?


----------



## Mr. Shawn

I received one Tube and really like it. Sure, the beam is quite blue, but the light will serve as primarily a backup light for me since it has replaced the Photon on my neck lanyard. I dig the UI and am glad it always starts in low mode. I would buy another one at the normal $10 price.


----------



## thedoc007

My big question is: how likely is the light to come on in your pocket? It looks like it has a prominent switch, and since the UI has constant on as default, I'd be worried about accidental activation. Thoughts?


----------



## Timothybil

thedoc007 said:


> My big question is: how likely is the light to come on in your pocket? It looks like it has a prominent switch, and since the UI has constant on as default, I'd be worried about accidental activation. Thoughts?


I wouldn't worry about it. It takes a deliberate push to activate the switch, and even if it did happen accidentally, since the single push turns the light on in 1 lumen mode, it won't drain the battery right away.


----------



## Hondo

WWWW said:


> I quite like the UI, at least from what I hear and 1lm is low enough to me. Also the rechargeable aspect really appeals to me, I hate to have to buy coin cells for some other lights in this categorie, as mentioned by Jay611j.
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone noticed any visual PWM?



PWM is kind of low frequency when it comes on low, like ~200 Hz, but as soon as you ramp to a higher mode, it is much higher, like 2000+ Hz, nice.

I really like the rechargeable aspect also. But I am not sure how well it will pan out over the years. I have had the same 2032 in my Photon Freedom for over six years. Not real bright, but does what I need it to. My RC helicopter 150 mAh Li-Po started to lose most of its capacity after about one year. This uses a smaller 100 mAh Li-Po cell. On the plus side, I got a sack of 10 replacement batteries for the copter for $20 shipped. I am sure it is equally easy to get these smaller ones, courtesy of the micro RC community, (just found 2 for $4 shipped on the 'bay) and it is just two solder points to replace it.


"My big question is: how likely is the light to come on in your pocket?"

Not at all likely, it is a substantial, firm click on the switch. Now, put it in with other items, sit down and jam something else against the switch, and sure, it can come on. Good news is if it is held down for a bit, it will be in momentary high, and will go off when released. If it takes a quick tap, it is locked on in low, which will run for 48 hours. Bottom line, I think it takes similar force to the Photon Freedom to come on.

Quick comparison of pluses between the Tube and Freedom:

Freedom:

- smaller/lighter
- can go lower

Tube:

- can go MUCH brighter
- rechargeable
- a bit more to hold on to, Freedom can be a bit too small to keep track of at times

I think this is the first BIG introduction in this style of key chain light in years.


----------



## Timothybil

WWWW said:


> I would like to ask if anyone noticed any visual PWM?


Yes, there is PWM. As Hondo stated, it is not very noticeable, and not low frequency. I sat with my trusty tabletop fan and watched as my Tube ramped up again and again. All I saw was the 'wagon spoke' effect which changed speed as the light ramped up. I never saw any frozen blades or anything like that, so I doubt that those of you are are sensitive to lower freq PWM will even notice.


----------



## NoNotAgain

thedoc007 said:


> My big question is: how likely is the light to come on in your pocket? It looks like it has a prominent switch, and since the UI has constant on as default, I'd be worried about accidental activation. Thoughts?


The switch requires a bit of pressure to activate. (guessing 50-75 inch pounds) It's possible to activate in the pocket, but if turned on defaults to low not high.

Low is claimed to run for 48 hours, so unless you keep your pants on for a couple of days in a row, you'll be safe.


----------



## Timothybil

Well, I had a chance to test the throw of my Tube tonight. The next door neighbor's house is 20 yards away, and it lit up the side enough to be useful. I could see a bush on the other side of his yard at about 35 yards, but not enough to make out any detail. Rather surprising actually. I didn't expect it to throw that far given how much the beam spreads.


----------



## kj2

Received mine today. Simple UI and the plastic feels quite sturdy. Do wonder how longer the rubber usb-cover will hold-up. Charging it right now


----------



## Richwouldnt

Got mine several days ago and not impressed. I much prefer the now discontinued LRI Rex as it has a much warmer output as well as a much higher Lux beam compared to the Nitecore light. The Nitecore uses a very cool output LED with too much blue in it for my taste. The LRI is a larger volume light but to me it has much superior output. The Nitecore does have the brightest 5mm LED I have seen but the output is just too cold and bluish in color temperature.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Richwouldnt said:


> Got mine several days ago and not impressed. I much prefer the now discontinued LRI Rex as it has a much warmer output as well as a much higher Lux beam compared to the Nitecore light. The Nitecore uses a very cool output LED with too much blue in it for my taste. The LRI is a larger volume light but to me it has much superior output. The Nitecore does have the brightest 5mm LED I have seen but the output is just too cold and bluish in color temperature.



This was the information I was looking for. Thanks

Does the ReX have a lower low, light setting than the Tube? How would you compare the user interface between the two. Might the Tube come on accidentally, more easily, than the LRI ReX?


----------



## kj2

Compared with my Fenix LD02, the Tube is indeed blue. For the size it has power, and charging via usb is great. And as mentioned before, nice (and cheap) as Christmas gift.


----------



## GaryM

I've received my two a few days ago and I'm very satisfied for the price of $5 each.


----------



## Richwouldnt

KITROBASKIN said:


> This was the information I was looking for. Thanks
> 
> Does the ReX have a lower low, light setting than the Tube? How would you compare the user interface between the two. Might the Tube come on accidentally, more easily, than the LRI ReX?



IMO equally likely to come on in the pocket. My Rex has never done so. Tube has no memory so always comes on at lowest while the Rex had memory so comes on at the level it was at when turned off with a quick switch press though a long press turns it on at minimum. A long press on the Nitecore turns it on at maximum in momentary mode, it stays on only while the switch is pressed. Ramping functions are similar though, hold switch down to ramp. LRI blinks at max and minimum points so easier to adjust. Also ramps up and down while the Nitecore ramps from min to max then jumps back to min. To my eye the Rex minimum is lower than the Nitecore. As I noted earlier I prefer the Rex but it is discontinued. Also costs a lot more.

As someone else noted the cover for the USB port on the Nitecore looks to me like it will have a relatively short life expectancy.


----------



## thedoc007

Richwouldnt said:


> As someone else noted the cover for the USB port on the Nitecore looks to me like it will have a relatively short life expectancy.



I've heard that on every Nitecore light that has a rubber cover...P25, TM15, TM26, TM36, and several others. I can't say that it is super tough...but as long as you treat it carefully, I think it will last just fine. I haven't had any trouble with it, nor have I heard anyone else who has.


----------



## DAN92

I ordered two "black" in HK.


----------



## Swede74

*Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

The TUBE is a small, rechargeable light from Nitecore. 56 mm long, it is less than 1 cm shorter than the Fenix E05, and actually slightly longer than Foursevens's Atom A0. It is however very light, and certainly not bulky, especially when considering it has a micro USB port for charging. 

Official specifications:

_Features

High performance LED produces 45 lumen on
high

Built-in rechargeable Li-ion battery provides a
runtime of up to 48 hours

Integrated intelligent Li-ion battery charging
circuit (micro USB charging port)

Single multi-stage switch offers access to all
functions via one-handed control

Features two brightness levels and infinitely
variable output mode

Features extremely wide 100° flawless beam
to light up peripheral vision

Constructed from durable Polycarbonate
materials

Dual metal key ring connector withstands up to
77lbs (35 kg)

Impact resistant to 1.5 meters

Extremely lightweight, compact and portable

Dimensions:
2.22” x 0.83” x 0.31” (56.5mm x 21mm x 8mm)

Weight:
0.34oz (9.6 gram) (with battery)

Accessories:
Key ring _

The light comes in a plastic/cardboard blister container, the kind you need a pair of scissors to open. Specifications are printed on the cardboard, and those familiar with Nitecore packaging will instantly recognize the black and yellow theme. 

The only accessories are two small split rings. 

My overall impression is that this is a reasonably sturdy light, but it may have a couple of weak spots: the USB port cover is attached to the body by a very thin piece of rubber that could probably be torn off quite easily, or worn out by grinding against keys or other objects on a keychain or in your pocket. The other potential Achilles heel is the hard, inflexible plastic the body is made of; while I have no reason to doubt the light would withstand a drop from 1.5 m, as claimed by Nitecore in the specifications, I am not so sure it would fare well if a heavy object were placed on it. Of course any light will be damaged if subjected to rough enough treatment. 

I have just completed a runtime test, and after running the light continuously on high for 60 minutes, there is still a noticeable difference between high and low. In my estimation the output on high is now ~5 lumens. (to my eyes roughly the same output as the Zebralight SC62d on M2 (6.6lm)) 

The light has an additional blue LED to indicate charging. This LED is turned off when charging is completed. Even though the TUBE has an ”intelligent protective circuit” that ”ceases charging automatically when power level reaches 100%” I don't recommend leaving the light unattended during charging, or charging it overnight. 

One thing that sets the TUBE apart from many other keychain lights is the user interface. For a light of this size and at this price point, it is relatively advanced. A single button gives you access to low, high, user selectable output and momentary on (high). 

For operating instructions, go to http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_TUBE_UM_en.pdf

Gallery:

































Clicking on the link below takes you to a short video (hosted by tinypic.com) that shows the infinitely variable brightness mode. 

View My Video


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Reserved


----------



## Scourie

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

I got one these two days ago and I have to say I like it. Perfect form factor for a keyring light. Simple but effective Ui, and bright on max power.

Rob


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Nice pics. There is a thread over in Budget Lights that has been discussing the Tube since it was first pre-announced.


----------



## GordoJones88

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

I need a pic with a Tube next to another keylight like Photon Freedom Microlight.


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Thanks for your review.:thumbsup:


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



GordoJones88 said:


> I need a pic with a Tube next to another keylight like Photon Freedom Microlight.








Sorry, I don't have a Photon Freedom Microlight, this is the best I can do. 



DAN92 said:


> Thanks for your review.:thumbsup:



You're welcome! :wave:


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

This light keychain seems to be better than the ASP Sapphire USB.

The advantage of the ASP is his metal frame.


----------



## StandardBattery

Any one have techniques for filtering 5mm leds like this so the blue can be toned down? I don't expect mine to arrive for a while yet, but I won't like blue beams of the past in any modern light. I don't want to give someone a blue beam as an example of a modern LED light.


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

I never thought I'd be buying a 5mm light, but it seems really good for the price. I just ordered the clear one.

Should I be worried about accidental activation in the pocket? What is the switch like? Physical clicky or some sort of electronic switch? Rubber/silicone or plastic/polymer?


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

The switch feels like rubber or a rubber substitute. It takes a definite click to get anything to happen. I have yet to find mine turned on in my pocket, and I doubt I ever will.
I believe it is a mechanical switch, because there isn't anything in the documentation about a current drain that an electronic switch would have. Also, I can think of a couple of different ways to program a circuit to do what this light does with a mechanical switch, and why increase cost on a low margin item if you don't have to?


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

I agree with Timothybil, I'm not very worried about accidental activation. Even if it did happen, the light would likely come on in the low mode, so it would take a long time to drain the battery. 

When you press and hold the switch to get momentary on from off, or into the ramping sequence from low, there is a short delay (about a third of a second) before anything happens. I don't know if this is indicative of an electronic switch, or if it could be achieved with either an electronic or a mechanical one. :thinking:


----------



## twl

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Looks pretty good for the small amount of money it costs.
I could overlook the blue beam tint in a cheap keychain light.
Obviously, I would like a better tint, but a 45 lumen keychain light with multiple brightness modes, small size, durable construction and USB rechargeable battery is a pretty good package for under ten bucks. Even with a blue tint.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Nice review. I wonder how it compares to the LRI X-Light?? I was looking at that over on Sucks site. I would love to see a head to head comparo on those. This one is looking pretty neat. Can you turn the Blue charge light on by its self? That would be slick.


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Str8stroke said:


> Can you turn the Blue charge light on by its self? That would be slick.



No, the blue light only comes on during charging.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Awe. darn. Ok, one more question. Can the blue light be turned on as a locator beacon? I assume no. Curious, because I have one of their lights that you can turn a small red light on as a locator beacon. I love that feature sometimes. 
Thanks


----------



## kj2




----------



## kj2

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Str8stroke said:


> Awe. darn. Ok, one more question. Can the blue light be turned on as a locator beacon? I assume no.


Indeed, the answer is no


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Str8stroke said:


> Awe. darn. Ok, one more question. Can the blue light be turned on as a locator beacon? I assume no. Curious, because I have one of their lights that you can turn a small red light on as a locator beacon. I love that feature sometimes.
> Thanks





kj2 said:


> Indeed, the answer is no



Yes, unfortunately the answer is no  I know some of the models in Nitecore's Explorer series have that feature. I think adding the option of controlling the charging indicator light with the switch would make a budget light like the TUBE too expensive, and possibly make the single button interface unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## twl

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Turn it on Low, and that will be a locator beacon for up to 48 hours.
How much do you want a $5 light to do?


----------



## Hondo

StandardBattery said:


> Any one have techniques for filtering 5mm leds like this so the blue can be toned down? I don't expect mine to arrive for a while yet, but I won't like blue beams of the past in any modern light. I don't want to give someone a blue beam as an example of a modern LED light.



No, I can't think of a really practical way to wrap my filter gel material around a 5mm. Some folks were pleased with scuffing the surface of older 5mm's with Scotchbright, to even out the beam, at the loss of throw. But I think you'll find that this beam is already pretty even colorwise, not like the blue hotspots and yellow corona's of the older LED's. But yes, it is a very cool white. It would not be quite as bright if it were warmer, and the mass market this is aimed at wants the brightness over color rendition.

I would try it, I think you will be surprised at how nice it is. Don't put it on a white wall next to your favorite Nichia 219 light, that is not a fair comparison. It is a keychain light for short usage that is light, compact, inexpensive, durable, adjustable and rechargeable. I wouldn't ask it to have 90+ CRI and 4500K color temp too. And yes, even most cool white XP-G's will look nicer, but still not a fair comparison.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

I have one clear now, and another translucent blue in the mail.

It'll make a great keychain light for someone with a smartphone to feed. The interface is easy:
Click+hold for bright until you let go
Click for dim
Click-click for bright constant
Click + click-hold to select a brightness on the ramp.

I'm surprised at the output from a 5mm LED. Really impressed. The internals of the LED have a subtantially-thicker collector than usual. The PWM is, sadly, a visible ~500-1000Hz (Mk1 Eyeball measurement).

Interestingly, it maintains full-bright, or minimum, but not dimmed mode while charging. That is, if you have the light on and charge it, it will return to either BRIGHT or DIM, but not middle modes, when unplugged.

What I really want to do next is to open it up and add a small SMD LED, SMD 100k-Ohm resistor, and have a beacon/light on my keychain.


----------



## burntoshine

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Timothybil said:


> The switch feels like rubber or a rubber substitute. It takes a definite click to get anything to happen. I have yet to find mine turned on in my pocket, and I doubt I ever will.
> I believe it is a mechanical switch, because there isn't anything in the documentation about a current drain that an electronic switch would have. Also, I can think of a couple of different ways to program a circuit to do what this light does with a mechanical switch, and why increase cost on a low margin item if you don't have to?





Swede74 said:


> I agree with Timothybil, I'm not very worried about accidental activation. Even if it did happen, the light would likely come on in the low mode, so it would take a long time to drain the battery.
> 
> When you press and hold the switch to get momentary on from off, or into the ramping sequence from low, there is a short delay (about a third of a second) before anything happens. I don't know if this is indicative of an electronic switch, or if it could be achieved with either an electronic or a mechanical one. :thinking:



Thanks for replies! At first I was like "no way I'm paying for a 5mm LED", but it seems like a great extra little light to have on your person. And if someone needed to borrow a light, I'd rather hand over this and not my HDS, or other prized EDC light. It's not exactly a throw-away light, but not something I'd be all too worried about losing.

I will probably buy more if I like this light. I think this would be a great non-flashaholic gift. People just need to remember to charge it every now and again.


----------



## Hondo

I really notice the PWM on the lowest level, probably less than 500 Hz, but at any level above that, the frequency is WAY higher. I can still find it, but I have to really whip the light back and forth to tell that I am seeing a series of dots and not a constant streak of light. Super easy to spot that way on lowest level, though, like 1/2 inch between dots of light swinging at a medium speed. Of course, there is none on the max setting.


----------



## NoNotAgain

It's a five dollar light intended to be used on a key chain or jacket pull not perform search and rescue operations. It's not marketed at flashaholics for EDC use, but people that wanted a small light that was rechargeable using a common micro USB cord.

For what it is what more can you expect?

A camel was a race horse designed by committee.


----------



## Labrador72

I got two black ones not long ago through the special promotion. IMHO, this light is a real winner. I don't like electronic switches but the UI seems to have been very well thought out. Goes on on 1 lumen level, you have got easy access to 50 lumens and can select variable output. I can't see anything to fault for that price. 

The only real question that remains to be answered is, how durable this light is on a keychain or in a pocket!


----------



## oKtosiTe

Labrador72 said:


> I got two black ones not long ago through the special promotion. IMHO, this light is a real winner. I don't like electronic switches but the UI seems to have been very well thought out. Goes on on 1 lumen level, you have got easy access to 50 lumens and can select variable output. I can't see anything to fault for that price.
> 
> The only real question that remains to be answered is, how durable this light is on a keychain or in a pocket!


Or, in my case, strapped to a dog. (See avatar.)


----------



## D6859

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Would you consider Tube a good Christmas present for friends/family? With the price tag 8.50e (~10.60$) incl. international shipping I could order a few of them


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



D6859 said:


> Would you consider Tube a good Christmas present for friends/family? With the price tag 8.50e (~10.60$) incl. international shipping I could order a few of them



I would, but maybe only for friends you believe have a micro USB cable/charger. If I were to venture a guess, I'd say most Android phone owners have at least one, but probably not all iPhone owners. I think it's a good gift for non-flahsaholics who have not yet realized how useful an EDC light can be. At 10 or so USD, it is neither so cheap it makes you look, well, cheap, nor so expensive that it will be putting a huge strain on your wallet if you have a large family and plenty of friends. I think it was a wise and conscious move by Nitecore to launch it with Christmas around the corner.


----------



## D6859

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Swede74 said:


> I would, but maybe only for friends you believe have a micro USB cable/charger. If I were to venture a guess, I'd say most Android phone owners have at least one, but probably not all iPhone owners. I think it's a good gift for non-flahsaholics who have not yet realized how useful an EDC light can be. At 10 or so USD, it is neither so cheap it makes you look, well, cheap, nor so expensive that it will be putting a huge strain on your wallet if you have a large family and plenty of friends. I think it was a wise and conscious move by Nitecore to launch it with Christmas around the corner.



Wise move indeed and the light itself doesn't (make me) look cheap, does it?


----------



## GordoJones88

NoNotAgain said:


> It's a five dollar light intended to be used on a key chain or jacket pull
> not perform search and rescue operations.




:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Swede74

D6859 said:


> Wise move indeed and the light itself doesn't (make me) look cheap, does it?



It makes you look bright.


----------



## Trevilux

Mine arrived today, very compact for my keychain. Great for the price.


----------



## D6859

It's so... small. I've been carrying Olight i2 EOS (AA) in my key chain and compared to even the AAA version of the same light Tube looks really small


----------



## jhc37013

I got two today one for me and the wife and for the price it seems very useful. If I had Nitecore's engineers ear I would ask for a Tube XL with twice the battery capacity and memory on the low infinitely variable mode, is there a way to stick a constant current drive in there? I'm very sensitive to PWM and as Hondo pointed out above PWM is visible on low mode but also like Hondo mentioned I really don't notice it on any output above the very lowest output which is the first mode to come on when you single click from off.

Because there is no memory I don't see myself using the variable brightness very much especially because I carry a main EDC light, if I need low for an extended time it would be easier for me to put my keys away and pull out my main EDC light, for that reason I will probably just use high mode most often. Right now on my key chain I carry my all time favorite keychain light the E05 single output light which is easy to use just the right amount of brightness and runs for like 5 hrs or more on a energizer lithium primary.

Above I was just messing around typing out a wish list on what I called the Tube XL but just as it is right now I still really like what I'm seeing from the Tube so I'm going to carry it for awhile and see how it goes and rest the E05. The only down side may be is that I already have like 3 devices I have to charge with a USB and do I really want to have to bother with another, on the flip side I already have that USB cable out charging my other devices so all I need to do is remember to charge the Tube so for $10 and as useful as the Tube appears to be it should be fun to find out.


----------



## StandardBattery

I got mine today and I happy the beam is not as blue as I was prepared for. I'll mess with it more today as I show it someone that needs a small keychain light. The don't have any experience with modern flashlights so it will be interesting to see what they think. I think this onbe is probably a winner for many as they will really like the rechargable cell with micro-USB charging. If the cells last a decent number of cycles it looks good for this light.


----------



## jhc37013

So after carrying it tonight the beam back splash from the clear translucent model is kind of annoying its like 10% of the light is intended for my face, I know all models are somewhat translucent but I think I chose poorly with the clear model, anyone with the black model how is the "back splash" from the beam. Does anyone have both the black and clear model to compare?


----------



## Timothybil

I have a black. There is almost no side splash from the main light. The black is just barely translucent, since when it is recharging one can see the shapes inside the case. But there is no light shining in my eyes while I am using it.


----------



## idleprocess

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Swede74 said:


> I would, but maybe only for friends you believe have a micro USB cable/charger. If I were to venture a guess, I'd say most Android phone owners have at least one, but probably not all iPhone owners.


Almost any PC USB port will charge it - I can charge mine from a root port or even an external hub port. It's not like it needs a 2A port - it's no tablet.



jhc37013 said:


> So after carrying it tonight the beam back splash from the clear translucent model is kind of annoying its like 10% of the light is intended for my face, I know all models are somewhat translucent but I think I chose poorly with the clear model, anyone with the black model how is the "back splash" from the beam. Does anyone have both the black and clear model to compare?


I have the black/translucent model and it also reflects some of the light back in my face - think it's a function of the 5mm LED package rather than the housing color because I remember this with a number of coincell flashlights in the past. Most of the light shining back at you seems to come from the tip of the LED rather than lower down the body.


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



idleprocess said:


> Almost any PC USB port will charge it - I can charge mine from a root port or even an external hub port. It's not like it needs a 2A port - it's no tablet.



Yes, you can even charge it from a mobile phone if you have an OTG adapter. My concern was that maybe not all Apple-people have a charger or a cable with a micro-USB connector.


----------



## y260

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

The TUBE is a nice little light. It's a problem because it fulfills my lighting needs so well that I have been carrying my SRT7 edc so much less...


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Yeah, but its so small that it makes it easy to carry out The Motto: "Two is one and one is none!"


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Has anyone found a reasonable source to buy these from Australia? Looking around you can pay up to $28 locally for one unit with postage, I wish I had been aware of the half price intro deal, I would have purchased ten for gifts.

Norm


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Norm said:


> Has anyone found a reasonable source to buy these from Australia? Looking around you can pay up to $28 locally for one unit with postage, I wish I had been aware of the half price intro deal, I would have purchased ten for gifts.
> 
> Norm



I think that Illumn and Battery Junction will be having a sale on these lights before Christmas. In your case purchasing 10 at a time will save you a bunch on shipping.

Don't forget about the micro usb cables. My main supplier on cables, monoprice has 3 foot retractable cables for under $2.00 each compared to the $8-10 at Walmart.


----------



## Dubois

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Norm said:


> Has anyone found a reasonable source to buy these from Australia? Looking around you can pay up to $28 locally for one unit with postage, I wish I had been aware of the half price intro deal, I would have purchased ten for gifts.
> 
> Norm



I think you would have had to be super quick to take advantage of the intro deal - the 100 or so on offer went pretty quickly. Fasttech have them for $8.45 each ($7.73 if you want 5 or more). Trouble is, they don't seem to ship things with batteries these days - certainly not to the UK - not sure about Oz.


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Banggood has the Tubes for $6.99 each, or $6.54 in quantities of 3 or more. They do free ship to USA, not sure about OZ.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Dubois said:


> I think you would have had to be super quick to take advantage of the intro deal - the 100 or so on offer went pretty quickly. Fasttech have them for $8.45 each ($7.73 if you want 5 or more). Trouble is, they don't seem to ship things with batteries these days - certainly not to the UK - not sure about Oz.


Most package services will only ship batteries inside devices. If in doubt, check with whatever company is going to ship your package.

FedEx shipped me some 18650s "inside" a VP2.


----------



## GordoJones88

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



NoNotAgain said:


> Banggood has the Tubes for $6.99 each, or $6.54 in quantities of 3 or more. They do free ship to USA, not sure about OZ.



Thanks I like Banggood. 
My last light from them showed up in just 10 days.
I didn't order the $5 Tube because of the shipping cost.
You have to have $20 order to get the free tracking.

Edit: This is a 2 day flash sale.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



NoNotAgain said:


> Banggood has the Tubes for $6.99 each, or $6.54 in quantities of 3 or more. They do free ship to USA, not sure about OZ.


They're A$11.68 each when I view the site. 

http://www.banggood.com/Nitecore-T-...Rechargeable-LED-Light-Keychain-p-952684.html

Norm


----------



## spankone

I love mine. Very handy. My only complaint it's that it didn't come with a key chain clip.


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Norm said:


> They're A$11.68 each when I view the site.
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/Nitecore-T-...Rechargeable-LED-Light-Keychain-p-952684.html
> 
> Norm



That's funny, as I looked at your link and AU price is $8.21 for a single, or $7.81 from 3-10. You might want to look at that again.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



NoNotAgain said:


> That's funny, as I looked at your link and AU price is $8.21 for a single, or $7.81 from 3-10. You might want to look at that again.



The price has now changed, I also see $8.21

Thanks Norm


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*

Crazy, the AUD is 0.99 CAD right now.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore TUBE - a brief overview.*



Ryp said:


> Crazy, the AUD is 0.99 CAD right now.



Yes we often get ripped off.

1.00 AUD	=	0.989706 CAD

1.00 CAD = 1.01040 AUD

Mid-market rates: 2014-11-17 07:32 UTC


----------



## GrenDup

10.99$ wordwide shipped: *Ebay link deleted - Norm*

I'm NOT affiliated with the seller!


----------



## DAN92

I received my two NiteCore tube, Nitecore could have added a USB adapter.


----------



## oKtosiTe

DAN92 said:


> I received my two NiteCore tube, Nitecore could have added a USB adapter.


For the price, I might expect a cable, but not an adapter. Many _decent_ USB adapters cost this much or more by themselves.


----------



## GordoJones88

*TUBE!*


----------



## DAN92

oKtosiTe said:


> For the price, I might expect a cable, but not an adapter. Many _decent_ USB adapters cost this much or more by themselves.


I use the adapter of my Sapphire USB.


----------



## D6859

Don't your phones have a cord which is compatible?

I started wondering if I have misunderstood something.


----------



## Labrador72

I was wondering about that too because I use my phone or Kindle adaptors.


----------



## idleprocess

D6859 said:


> Don't your phones have a cord which is compatible?
> 
> I started wondering if I have misunderstood something.





Labrador72 said:


> I was wondering about that too because I use my phone or Kindle adaptors.



The Apple iPhone is one of the more popular smart phones in the US and while it uses USB charging, my understanding is that the packed-in cable only has Apple's proprietary Lightning connector ... thus it's plausible that many will not necessarily have a micro-USB cable on-hand.


----------



## D6859

Of course I forgot Apple! I heard from a roommate that EU demands phones to use microUSB charger but it seems he had misunderstood it:http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_external_power_supply So it is only a recommendation and Apple is not using this specification. Anyway, I know that friends that I ordered Tubes for have microUSB charger.


----------



## Timothybil

idleprocess said:


> The Apple iPhone is one of the more popular smart phones in the US and while it uses USB charging, my understanding is that the packed-in cable only has Apple's proprietary Lightning connector ... thus it's plausible that many will not necessarily have a micro-USB cable on-hand.


But since the cable is integral to the Apple charger, supplying a micro USB cable with the Tube still wouldn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Norm

The cable is not integral to the Apple charger.

Norm


----------



## Timothybil

Norm said:


> The cable is not integral to the Apple charger.
> 
> Norm


Sorry, I stand corrected. Still, according to this summer's sales figures, seven non-Apple phones were sold for each Apple phone, on a world-wide basis. Even in the US, Apple only has a 41% market share. To me that makes it quite understandable why Nitecore didn't include a cable.

http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS25037214


----------



## Warp

Timothybil said:


> Sorry, I stand corrected. Still, according to this summer's sales figures, seven non-Apple phones were sold for each Apple phone, on a world-wide basis. Even in the US, Apple only has a 41% market share. To me that makes it quite understandable why Nitecore didn't include a cable.
> 
> http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS25037214



Agreed. Most people already have a cell phone that uses micro USB.

And there are a lot of OTHER non-phones that use micro USB. And people who used to have a non-Apple (aka normal) phone who still have a micro USB cord somewhere.

In addition to all that, you can get micro USB cords for cheap cheap cheap. Since most people won't need to buy one just for the Tube, it makes sense to save the money, rather than charge people for a cord that most won't need (since, as we know, costs to the manufacturer are passed on to the consumer)


----------



## Norm

As an Apple iPhone user, I still somehow have accumulated at least half a dozen micro USB cables from other devices.

Norm


----------



## NonSenCe

sorry if this is mentioned..i didnt have the time to read all the pages.

so how easy is the button to press? thinking about xmas present to elderly people with arthritic fingers or partial paralysis. 

photons and fauxtons were too small and fiddly to use. i believe also were too hard to turn on because of the size.


----------



## Timothybil

NonSenCe said:


> sorry if this is mentioned..i didnt have the time to read all the pages.
> 
> so how easy is the button to press? thinking about xmas present to elderly people with arthritic fingers or partial paralysis.
> 
> photons and fauxtons were too small and fiddly to use. i believe also were too hard to turn on because of the size.


Then you will not want a Tube. It is about a quarter of an inch square. It does not take a lot of pressure, less than a button cell light, but between the small size of the light itself and the small button I don't think anyone with finger mobility issues would be comfortable using one. 
I haven't played with a Maglite in almost ten years so don't remember how hard that switch is to operate. Have you tried having them operate a 2C? The increased length and barrel diameter should make it a lot easier to grip, and also make it easier to press the switch. Off the top of my head I can't think of any other lights that might work.

EDIT: Just had another thought. Many times someone with finger mobility problems can twist something easier than press it. Think about an original G2 with the twist tail cap. It does not take a lot of effort to twist, and the cap is large enough for them to get a good grip. Change out the P60 for a sixty to eighty lumen D26 drop in and you have a nice, light, easy to grip and hopefully operate light that will run for a long time on two primaries.


----------



## idleprocess

NonSenCe said:


> so how easy is the button to press? thinking about xmas present to elderly people with arthritic fingers or partial paralysis.


I wouldn't suggest it - as previously mentioned the button is small. I feel that the force to actuate that button is also a tad high for what is ultimately a snap-dome switch - likely a function of the rubber boot over it. The overall size also requires some dexterity since it's so small.


----------



## NonSenCe

okay. will skip on them then. will buy one for try out ..just in case.  

i think the bigger size than fauxton would make it easier to use though. 

and yeah. old maglites and twisties are used now along with flashlights that seem to have good enough clicky. (some clickies clearly are very much used and liked but button tells someone has been using a pen or something to turn it on.. i offer to change the light for something else or getting a new one.. "no dont do that, i like it as is." . and some of the twisties have additioal grip attached (either hockey tape, vulkanizing tape, skateboard grip tape or sanding and dremeling for more grippy surface)


----------



## StandardBattery

I think they will be fine for elderly. In fact they even have a bonus because the double click for high can be quite slow so many could even manage that. I say get one and see, i bet it's good.


----------



## twl

Got mine today.
Very nice initial impressions.
Button is not difficult to push, but requires enough pressure to avoid turning on in pocket. Tactile feedback switch that lets you know what is going on. I like it.
UI is simple and effective. No need for any real instructions. Anyone with any flashaholic experience could figure it out in 30 second just playing around with it.
Low mode is enough, and the high mode is quite bright. Pretty amazing for a little zipper-pull type light.
I got the clear model, and there is some issue with light coming back at you when it is on. I just hold my thumb above the LED when I'm holding the light, and it blocks any of that blowback from getting in my eyes. Easy to deal with that.

The light charges on my Android Galaxy 4 charging cable. Very convenient. Rubber cover seems a little flimsy, but I can deal with it.
For the $7.82 that I paid for it, this light seems essentially impossible to beat for the money. Especially since it recharges, and I don't have to feed it any batteries. And no worries about losing it or anything. It is virtually a "disposable light".
I give it a thumbs up rating.


----------



## CUL8R

Ordered these for all my family for xmas stocking stuffers. But ordered the VN edition for me! Can't wait for everyone to ask why mine's much brighter. I'll just tell them I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## Toolboxkid

CUL8R said:


> Ordered these for all my family for xmas stocking stuffers. But ordered the VN edition for me! Can't wait for everyone to ask why mine's much brighter. I'll just tell them I guess I just got lucky.



Haha I did the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

CUL8R said:


> Ordered these for all my family for xmas stocking stuffers. But ordered the VN edition for me! Can't wait for everyone to ask why mine's much brighter. I'll just tell them I guess I just got lucky.


What is Vihn going to do with it to make it better?


----------



## CUL8R

Timothybil said:


> What is Vihn going to do with it to make it better?



Current boost. See his thread (and video) to compare regular vs VN.


----------



## idleprocess

Timothybil said:


> What is Vihn going to do with it to make it better?





CUL8R said:


> Current boost. See his thread (and video) to compare regular vs VN.


One wonders how long the LED in the VN mod will survive given that it's likely overdriven in the stock design.


----------



## Toolboxkid

idleprocess said:


> One wonders how long the LED in the VN mod will survive given that it's likely overdriven in the stock design.



I always overdrive LEDs, and they seem to last years. Vinh knows his stuff too. Besides, at this price point, it's practically disposable. Only time will tell 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## D6859

Got mine yesterday. I was surprised how small and light they are! My keychain just got a lot lighter. One drawback, tho, is the PVM, which is really noticable on low level.


----------



## idleprocess

Toolboxkid said:


> I always overdrive LEDs, and they seem to last years. Vinh knows his stuff too. Besides, at this price point, it's practically disposable. Only time will tell



With power LEDs, it's not so troublesome since they have robust thermal paths. With 5mm LEDs that have enormous thermal resistances, failure is much more likely.


----------



## nbp

I thought this was a power LED behind some kind of dome? Am I wrong? I don't think any 5mm puts out 30 lms. :thinking:


----------



## idleprocess

nbp said:


> I thought this was a power LED behind some kind of dome? Am I wrong? I don't think any 5mm puts out 30 lms. :thinking:


Packaging looks an awful lot like a 5mm - leadframe, overall shape, and the flange at the base. Assuming 125 lm/W you need 360mW of power to spit out 45 lumens; with a 3.3V forward voltage, it would take ~109mA . Perhaps some of the thermal tolerance advances we see in power LED's from Lumileds, Cree, etc are also being implemented in 5mm die so they can better tolerate the heat.

When I bought mine it shipped with a freebie "25 lumen" keychain light that also sports the traditional 5mm package and reasonably close in apparent brightness, so it's not hard to imagine roughly double that.


----------



## NonSenCe

my first tube arrived. (and yes.. not very tube like thing at all). well worth the money. 
the button does need firm push but not too much. i think it will be just fine. the u-i seems pretty good. and feels solid in construction. except that the usb port seems a bit finicky, my usb-plugs dont seem to be easy to put into it. really need to aim to get it there. few hours charge time is fine (didnt pay much attention but it was more than hour and less than two) and the flap/plug for the usb port seems flimsy and too easy to open up if jammed into tight pocket. it will be very likely torn away by accident at some point. but all in all.. nice light.. will be ordering more of them.


----------



## Timothybil

NonSenCe said:


> my first tube arrived. (and yes.. not very tube like thing at all). well worth the money.
> the button does need firm push but not too much. i think it will be just fine. the u-i seems pretty good. and feels solid in construction. except that the usb port seems a bit finicky, my usb-plugs dont seem to be easy to put into it. really need to aim to get it there. few hours charge time is fine (didnt pay much attention but it was more than hour and less than two) and the flap/plug for the usb port seems flimsy and too easy to open up if jammed into tight pocket. it will be very likely torn away by accident at some point. but all in all.. nice light.. will be ordering more of them.


It must be a matter of manufacturing tolerances: My USB port is easy to plug into but firm, but the cover is a real pain to get off. Either way, a really nice little light.


----------



## yoyoman

Two arrived yesterday from Banggood. I like the Tubes a lot - the UI is easy to use and the ability to recharge is nice. The only problem is that the two micro USB cords that I bought from Banggoods at the same time, don't fit the Tube - not even close. I tried a micro USB from my camera and it doesn't fit either. I found an old Blackberry charger at work and it looks like it may fit. But this is a wall charger and I think the output 5V - 700 mA is too high. I have a box of old cables in the basement and will go through it.

Edit: Found the USB to micro USB cable in the Blackberry box. Looks like a fit. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Toolboxkid

Got the tubes today. Very neat little lights. Kids enjoyed them all day, couldn't put em down! Looking forward to the tube vn to arrive!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

yoyoman said:


> Two arrived yesterday from Banggood. I like the Tubes a lot - the UI is easy to use and the ability to recharge is nice. The only problem is that the two micro USB cords that I bought from Banggoods at the same time, don't fit the Tube - not even close. I tried a micro USB from my camera and it doesn't fit either. I found an old Blackberry charger at work and it looks like it may fit. But this is a wall charger and I think the output 5V - 700 mA is too high. I have a box of old cables in the basement and will go through it.



If they don't fit, they probably aren't micro USB. There are several types of small connectors for USB devices...I have on hand "type B", mini USB, and micro USB, and there are clear differences in each. 

Also, that charger should work just fine, as long as it has the proper connector. The Tube will only draw as much power as it needs. Generally speaking, using a charger that can provide more current than needed is fine, because the device is what controls the charge anyway. You shouldn't use a power supply rated with lower current capability than needed (will lead to slow charges at best, and overloading a power supply is never a good idea), but higher is fine.


----------



## yoyoman

You're right. I checked my order and I ordered the wrong cables.


----------



## thedoc007

yoyoman said:


> You're right. I checked my order and I ordered the wrong cables.



Understandable. http://xkcd.com/927/


----------



## yoyoman

Yeah, it's not the dumbest thing I've ever done. Close, but not the stupidest thing I've ever done.

But I really like the Tube. Glad I got a few - that was a smart move...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

For my Apple Ipod, I have the small boxy usb to AC adapter.

For charging a Tube, will any usb to mini cord work with that plugged into a wall outlet?


https://www.apple.com/support/assets/images/products/usbadapter/adapter_views2.jpg



Image Tags removed from hot linked image. - Norm


----------



## AnAppleSnail

5S8Zh5 said:


> For charging a Tube, will any usb to mini cord work with that plugged into a wall outlet?
> _



Any USB socket with a MICRO usb cord (Image examples) will work, regardless of power rating.


----------



## Dubois

I ordered 3 Tubes from Banggood on 16th November for stocking fillers - still waiting for them. Also ordered 3 cables - hopefully the right ones. Starting to get a little twitchy with Xmas nearly upon us, especially when my Fasttech order from 29th November arrived a few days ago. Ah, the joys of globalisation.


----------



## NonSenCe

dubois. same here. every day one gets more anxious if there are no packages arrived. i am waiting for 3-5 packages from east, and 2 or 3 of them i kinda need to come soon. so.. to minimize the nervousness, i just had to buy 1 fenix ld02 more "locally" to fill in just in case the chinese packages dont arrive in time. not sure what i will buy to replace the one tube that is still on route. (the fenix i can start to use myself if other orders do arrive in time.) its kinda lame to give a card "present on route, you will get it when it gets here".


----------



## Dubois

My 3 Tubes finally arrived this morning. A little late for stocking fillers, but better late, etc.

Handy that you can use them without opening the package, but I'm not keen on the purple/blue tint - good job they aren't for me. The little cables I picked up work OK (well, they can be used to charge my phone).

Basically a neat little keychain light, with the advantage that batteries don't need to be replaced.


----------



## nbp

I have on of these coming with a GG order. I haven't purchased a budget light in who knows how long but I am actually kinda pumped for the Tube. Seems like a pretty cool little light with a unique set of features for only $10! Thanks for all the helpful posts and comments from folks who have received theirs.


----------



## ven

Mine took over 1 month from BG ,original order was placed on the 23rd of Nov,received on 27th Dec...........anyway




And thanks to Timothy's idea,i have ordered to safety breakaway neck lanyards for the kids

I replaced the DQG spy with my tube for a trial car key edc run




It will only be a temporary trial as i do prefer the spy there. Impressions are good,not great,just good,simple UI,like the idea of being able to ramp up the level to desired amount. The 45lm does not appear 45lm if makes sense,if i was to guess i would say 20-25lm ish. However 20 or 45lm its still enough to see around in general uses. Enough to light the way around the house(in or out)but i would not use as an only EDC light. Certainly ideal for keys.......or just storing in coats/bags etc...........well anywhere!

For the money they seem good value ,i would have preferred to pay $1 more for a USB lead(if only to save me time hunting high and low :laughing: )
Will see how they hold up with the kids use........... =proper torture testing there

:laughing: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SmokinH

I just ordered this light. I currently don't have a light on mykkeychain. If I like this light I'll probably order the Tubevn edition.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

^^ :welcome:


----------



## twl

I like it on the key ring because it is very light and is plastic, so it does not get beat-up looking like the metal lights do. The keys and other stuff on my key ring really do a job on my aluminum key ring lights.


----------



## idleprocess

twl said:


> I like it on the key ring because it is very light and is plastic, so it does not get beat-up looking like the metal lights do. The keys and other stuff on my key ring really do a job on my aluminum key ring lights.



That's the nature of aluminum ... after a year on the keychain they start to look _experienced_. Suspect that a typical 1xAAA aluminum flashlight will end up being more robust than the tube, which surely overdrives its LED at max brightness to the point that lifetime is severely degraded with prolonged operation.


----------



## SmokinH

5S8Zh5 said:


> ^^ :welcome:




Thanks


----------



## scout24

Has anyone ascertained what emitter is in the Tube???


----------



## Timothybil

scout24 said:


> Has anyone ascertained what emitter is in the Tube???


Drop a note to Vinh. He has actually had one open and modded it. If anyone would know it would be him.


----------



## andrew2

what's this Nitecore Tube used for?


----------



## D6859

andrew2 said:


> what's this Nitecore Tube used for?



I think in the 95% of the cases as a keychain light.


----------



## Timothybil

D6859 said:


> I think in the 95% of the cases as a keychain light.


Right now, I have mine on my keychain. I also have a button light on every coat, jacket, and sweater zipper I own. As those cells run down, I will be replacing them with Tubes.


----------



## jhc37013

So one of my Tubes decided to malfunction about a week short of two months ownership, I bought two one for my keychains and and one for my wife's and hers still works. 

I thought it was the switch at first because if I pressed down on the tube hard it would turn on but regular operation it would not turn on so I took the four screws out and look inside and found out the switch was fine the problem is somewhere in a contact or something because if I hold the tip of the screwdriver to the soldered end of the emitter the emitter will light up. I don't know what else to look for the board is so tiny and nothing looks loose or broken.

That is a shame I really really liked the tube but this seems like an issue that could get bigger or at least it may prove the Tube to be a little fragile I'm glad the tube was only $10 and back to the trusty single mode E05.


----------



## Norm

jhc37013 said:


> if I hold the tip of the screwdriver to the soldered end of the emitter the emitter will light up. I don't know what else to look for the board is so tiny and nothing looks loose or broken.


Sounds like a dry joint , try resoldering the joint.

Norm


----------



## jhc37013

Norm said:


> Sounds like a dry joint , try resoldering the joint.
> 
> Norm



Thanks Norm


----------



## ven

After a couple of weeks now on keys(yes still there) it is still OK,not really grown on me tbh from my initial thoughts. I have found,certainly at night(but day time too as i tend to go off feel rather than sight for the alarm etc fobs) i activate the light by accident . It does not help having 2 alarm/imob fobs on keys!! so i cant blame the tube,but over other little edc key lights (DQG as one which is a twisty) it is easily caught(by me anyway)due to the quite proud button that does not require too much pressure to activate. Its not an every day occurrence,so not a nuisance by any means,just thought i would mention it as it has happened a few times. Of course a twisty wont activate as easy unless compressed ,but thats only momentary and if close on the twist to activate.

Kids,well they still have ...................not lost them :laughing: ,Madison has hers in school bag and used with her monster high doll sets as a back light . My lad has his at side of bed as a night time light. Only topped them both off once so far charge wise and will probably do every couple of weeks depending on how much use or they tell me "its not working". The misses wants one as feels left out so she will have a vn version soon

Once i get the DGQ hobi,i will trial that as stainless(perfect imo as an edc with keys as does not mark and will be brighter),then probably rotate every now and then with my other micro lights.

Overall happy,certainly good value option for keys and hiding in coats/bags etc or even car ash trays! Just now is a question on life,how long it lives for I have dropped my car keys a couple of times,no breaks so far!!! and on concrete too:shakehead guess i am kind of clumsy though..........:laughing:


----------



## dgbrookman

It's hard to tell from the pics, but is the LED exposed or is it recessed a bit? My Photon has gone unused because the bare, bright LED is too much of a distraction. (I have vision problems that make me sensitive to such things.) The Tube seems very nice but I don't think I could use something with an exposed LED. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## thedoc007

dgbrookman said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics, but is the LED exposed or is it recessed a bit? My Photon has gone unused because the bare, bright LED is too much of a distraction. (I have vision problems that make me sensitive to such things.) The Tube seems very nice but I don't think I could use something with an exposed LED. Thanks for any feedback.



It is recessed a little bit, the the dome over the top of it is sticking out. I would not recommend this particular light, given your sensitivity. If you decide to get one anyway, my advice to everyone is to avoid the clear version. It is too transparent, and you get some direct light from the LED even through the casing. I've ordered a couple more after my original "trial" Tube, but I would not buy clear again.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Photon makes a 'covert tip' that completely shrouds the emitter on the sides.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## nbp

Just received my olive Tube today. Initial impressions are good! I will play with it more tomorrow and share my thoughts. So far, I don't really see how you can knock this thing given the feature set for $10. Seems like a great little light!


----------



## dgbrookman

Thanks very much for the replies. 

Looking at some close-up pictures it seems possible to use a little electrical tape or similar to at least partly cover the exposed sides of the LED. The coolness-per-dollar factor is just soooo great that I've talked myself into trying to make it work. 

Will report back on how it works out.


----------



## Norm

Why not use heat shrink instead of tape?

Norm


----------



## dgbrookman

Great idea! Now why didn't I think of that? Thanks Norm.


----------



## dgbrookman

So the Nitecore Tube has arrived and it is cool.

I'll compare the Nitecore Tube (NT) to the Photon Freedom Micro (PFM), which is probably its closest cousin. On high mode both of them light up a very broad area as would be expected from essentially a bare bulb. However the NT has a noticeably more even light distribution. The PFM has a hot spot with the rest of the area being much more dimly lit. It's personal preference whether you want the hot spot.

The UI for the NT seems to work more consistently than it does for the PFM. Click the NT once for low mode. Click twice for high mode. It also goes into high mode if you click once but hold it down instead of releasing immediately. If you click once, then click again but hold down instead of releasing, it starts on low and ramps up to high in maybe 10 or 12 discrete steps. If you keep holding down the switch after it gets to high the NT falls back to low, ramps back up, falls back to low, ramps back up, ad infinitum. Unlike the PFM the NT does not also ramp down from high. I find getting the right combinations of clicks to be a just a little challenging but then I'm old and easily confused.

I tried Norm's idea of putting some heat shrink over the bulb but couldn't get it to work. When I heated up the heat shrink it would disappear! Turned out that as the tubing shrunk it was flinging itself off the bulb. The NT bulb is partly covered by the body so that it's mainly the rounded part that is exposed. Imagine putting a rubber band onto a rounded object: it will ll tend to slip off and fly away. I tried the heat shrink idea on a cheapo "Fauxton" (not the PFM) with more of the bulb exposed and it worked great -- thanks Norm!

Bottom line is that the NT has a place on my keychain at least for now. As mentioned in an earlier post I have vision defects that make me sensitive to lights with exposed bulbs, so I'll see how the NT works out in day to day use.

Thanks again to all who offered advice.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

My suggestion for using any of these tiny lights with exposed emitters is to choke up on the light with your finger and thumb until the side light is blocked by your thumb from your eyes. That, or get larger diameter shrink wrap big enough to shroud the body maybe. Or use a small amount of black electrical tape around just the LED, maybe.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Timothybil

KITROBASKIN said:


> My suggestion for using any of these tiny lights with exposed emitters is to choke up on the light with your finger and thumb until the side light is blocked by your thumb from your eyes. That, or get larger diameter shrink wrap big enough to shroud the body maybe. Or use a small amount of black electrical tape around just the LED, maybe.
> 
> CandlePowerForums App


And of course there is always the black Sharpy.

Actually, I think if you can comfortably hold it vertially, the shoulder of the housing should block the side spill for you.


----------



## The Municipality

I must be the only one to get a defective one. I have to push on the LED to get it to light up.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

dgbrookman said:


> It also goes into high mode if you click once but hold it down instead of releasing immediately.



Then goes off when you release the button.


----------



## The Municipality

The Municipality said:


> I must be the only one to get a defective one. I have to push on the LED to get it to light up.


I was sent a replacement and they didn't require I return the old one so I opened it up to see what was wrong. One of the leads on the LED just had a glob of solder on it that hadn't flowed onto the circuit board. I just heated it back up with my iron and it flowed right onto the trace. I had to break the plastic to remove the circuit board but it all seemed to go back together OK. I might keep this one and give the replacement to my aunt.



I forgot to add that the two lights produce slightly different colors. I don't know if maybe I applied heat for too long? Or if it's just manufacturing differences, but both are the same brightness.


----------



## MathewHayde

I was very keen on one of these for my keyring but went for the Thrunite Ti3 instead as I cant find any reputable site that has affordable (in comparison to what im buying) shipping to NZ. If anyone knows of a good site that does non stupid price international shipping through I would be keen to hear.


----------



## idleprocess

Been noticing that the Tube I carry daily has been activating in my pocket more often. Could be the dome switch has seen a slight decrease in its spring rate or could be additional key(s) on that keyring. Since it activates in the lowest mode, this hasn't left it drained and I remove my keys from my pockets at least every 8-9 hours during a workday.


----------



## Mr Floppy

MathewHayde said:


> I was very keen on one of these for my keyring but went for the Thrunite Ti3 instead as I cant find any reputable site that has affordable (in comparison to what im buying) shipping to NZ. If anyone knows of a good site that does non stupid price international shipping through I would be keen to hear.



Have you tried HK Equipment? Free shipping, and the quickest they've delivered has been 10 days to Aus for me.


----------



## LeafSamurai

MathewHayde said:


> I was very keen on one of these for my keyring but went for the Thrunite Ti3 instead as I cant find any reputable site that has affordable (in comparison to what im buying) shipping to NZ. If anyone knows of a good site that does non stupid price international shipping through I would be keen to hear.




Mate, have sent you a PM but just in case you did not receive it, try TorchMonster for the Nitecore Tube. They are a NZ based company so shipping and price should be relatively cheap compared to buying internationally. Link below:

http://www.torchmonster.co.nz/nitecore-tube-clear.html


----------



## cm64

MathewHayde said:


> I was very keen on one of these for my keyring but went for the Thrunite Ti3 instead as I cant find any reputable site that has affordable (in comparison to what im buying) shipping to NZ. If anyone knows of a good site that does non stupid price international shipping through I would be keen to hear.



Try https://www.fasttech.com/


----------



## Timothybil

MathewHayde said:


> I was very keen on one of these for my keyring but went for the Thrunite Ti3 instead as I cant find any reputable site that has affordable (in comparison to what im buying) shipping to NZ. If anyone knows of a good site that does non stupid price international shipping through I would be keen to hear.


Try Banggood. I believe they are out of Hong Kong, but don't know for sure. I just went there, set the ship to to New Zealand and the currency to NZD. They are selling the Tube for $13.00 NZD, with FREE shipping to New Zealand. It can take up to 20 days, but I have never had a shipment go bad yet, and I have ordered from them at least a dozen times. If you sign up for their mailing list, every so often they have the Tube on sale. The last time it was like 25% off.


----------



## dgbrookman

idleprocess said:


> Been noticing that the Tube I carry daily has been activating in my pocket more often. Could be the dome switch has seen a slight decrease in its spring rate or could be additional key(s) on that keyring. Since it activates in the lowest mode, this hasn't left it drained and I remove my keys from my pockets at least every 8-9 hours during a workday.



Lately I've noticed the same thing. Thought maybe it was just my imagination but since you mention it...


----------



## Timothybil

Is it actually being turned on, or just dead when you go to use it? Remember, the Tube, like all lights with electronic switches, never really turns off. There is always a small amount of drain monitoring the 'on/off' switch for input. Not a big thing, but with the relatively small cell in the Tube, it wouldn't take long to make an impact. I have taken to topping off my Tube on my keychain about once a week - it only takes ten or fifteen minutes, but it does show there is a drain there.


----------



## dgbrookman

Mine is actually being turned on. I pull my keys out of my pocket and hey, the Tube is lit. It's not every time, but much more often than when it was new.


----------



## The Municipality

Well after about 4 months one of mine started blinking on anything but the lowest of output levels. Shame. I really liked this thing.


----------



## ven

Blue one has packed in,not really used much either..........shocked...........not in the slightest, as i was expecting it to pack in.

Great for a toy,no use imo in the real world or where it counts.


----------



## yoyoman

I gave a pink one to my wife for her key chain. She likes it but doesn't use it. I'll check tonight to see if it actually works.


----------



## Timothybil

I was one of the early adopters since I got mine at the Nitecore Store pre-release sale. It has been on my key chain ever since and is still going strong.


----------



## ven

Others seem to be going well,the blue stayed solid on charge,then flickered towards the end. Then will not function............for all i know Callum may have took it for a dip some time as he is always asking "is it waterproof daddy??" :laughing:.........maybe its not


----------



## Swede74

dgbrookman said:


> Mine is actually being turned on. I pull my keys out of my pocket and hey, the Tube is lit. It's not every time, but much more often than when it was new.


Same here. I can't say for sure if it happens more often than when it was new, but I do notice it happening more often.


----------



## Mr Floppy

what do you guys have in your pocket? The thing is probably being knocked about with whatever you carry with it. My keyring smashes everything about.


----------



## idleprocess

Mr Floppy said:


> what do you guys have in your pocket? The thing is probably being knocked about with whatever you carry with it. My keyring smashes everything about.



It's not that it happens that's of note - the keyring's lack of respect for all things is demonstrated by the rapid wear of even _hard-anodized_ aluminum components - it's that the *frequency* seems to be increasing while its carry on the keyring has been constant.


----------



## Toolboxkid

Out of the 4 tubes that I gifted at Christmas, all 4 are dead. Went to charge my wife's up today when I noticed it would not turn on, after the blue light went off, tried to turn on. Nothing. It's a shame but for a cheap light guess you can't expect much.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Hondo

I'll be getting my first dead one from my daughter later this week. I suspect bad batteries. I have been trying to find 100 mAh batteries this small and failed, so I am thinking of taking a bit bigger 240 mAh battery from my RC heli and shrink wrapping it to the back, running the wires through a notch in the case seam. A little bulkier, but run time will be way better.


----------



## yoyoman

yoyoman said:


> I gave a pink one to my wife for her key chain. She likes it but doesn't use it. I'll check tonight to see if it actually works.



Well, I checked and it worked. Showed her how to recharge it. Well, I guess carrying it is a good first step and may be one night she'll need a light and use it.


----------



## Timothybil

I think maybe the pink Tubes may be cursed. The following I cut from the LED Forum Tube thread entry that I posted a couple days ago. "_I just tested one of my extra Tubes still in plastic, and it was dead [& pink}. I either got it last November with the initial release or last January, when I bought a few extra on sale. It charged up just fine, so we'll see if there was any long-term damage by it being discharged so low._"

I have since tested another of my Tubes I bought at the same time, also still in plastic and black. It works fine. Based on my two point survey - don't buy a pink Tube!


----------



## rb765

I just picked up three tubes for the family. Mine replaced a Photon Micro. I need to replace the stock key ring with a small fishing split ring and a clip, but it works good (for now) and looks good on my keys. The main thing is that it does not hang any lower than my keys so it will not hang below my key keeper.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

A NiteCore Tube has replaced a Photon ReX on my keychain. Curiously, the sound of it tapping the keys is different than the ReX, as it dangles from my belt. Kind of distracting actually; guess I'll get used to it, even though it has been some months now. Walking in a quiet area, I've been given to tucking the Tube under the belt, thus silencing the hollow, plasticky sound. It has performed well so far, though. When the light coming directly from the emitter to my eyes hampers vision, I just use my thumb as a block between eyes and emitter, making the tip of the thumb quite a translucent red.


----------



## rb765

I just helped my wife put hers on her keyring and noticed hers came with two split rings. One was about 3/8" and one was about 3/4". My son's came with the same. I got ripped since mine only came with the 3/4". A quick trip to the hardware store should take care of it.


----------



## nbp

Man, what happened to this thread?

Anyways, I accidentally ran my green Tube through the washer and dryer the other night. That's the first time I ever did that to a light! I was emptying the dryer and I saw a light on: the Tube. The port plug was out, but it was lit up and it didn't seem to have any problems in function at all. I'm guessing the plug stayed in through the washer and came out in the dryer. I didn't open its case but there didn't appear to be water inside, so hurrah! it still works!


----------



## Wolfy1776

Let us know how it is in a couple of days.


----------



## nbp

Wolfy1776 said:


> Let us know how it is in a couple of days.




Still going strong.


----------



## Creekster

I just got one recently, it's hanging on the outside of my typhoon....


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I have a regular Tube and a TubeVN, love them both, and I have each one on a lanyard. Love these Tubes!


----------



## akhyar

I bought one in blue colour while they were on sale for 6 bucks at Banggood.
At that kinda price, hard to find any better value light


----------



## el soluna

How's nitecore's T360 compared to it? I like the new ways to play but it seems kinda decreases its handiness.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

el soluna said:


> How's nitecore's T360 compared to it? I like the new ways to play but it seems kinda decreases its handiness.



I purchased a T360 early on. We like it. My wife used it to install insulation in her mother's crawlspace. (I used a ZebraLight SC62d; both as headlamps). She asked to keep it as her primary light for reading at night and around the house. Then one of our friends who walks her dogs outside at night asked us for a reccomendation, my wife gave her the T360 with the option to return it if she wanted to try something else. We have not seen it since. She says it works fine. I told our friend to not let it get drained too much and charge it under supervision. We like the mini usb charging convenience. It is larger than the Tube, with presumably more capacity and longer runtime. The emitter is on the side of the unit, which helps avoid splashback. Worn on the head, I like to have the T360 in the verical position. It is able to be pointed in multiple directions. The switch configuration is better for preventing unintentional activations: it is a long hold for on/off, with a quick press to change modes. It is plenty of light for close-by work and actually a little closer to neutral in tint than either of our (on keychain) Tubes, though it is definitely on the cool side of neutral. I think I paid $20 at the nitecorestore. My wife has asked me to order another for her. Right now she has been provided a warm tinted DQG clicky AAA mounted to a headstrap. I wish NiteCore would specify how much mAh the battery holds on the T360.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm glad I purchased a Tube. It's the only light I've been able to actually attach to my key ring. I have a two or three other FourSeven lights that are key-ring-sized but they're just too nice for me to allow them to be ground upon by my keys. I dropped my keys and Tube the other day, but didn't even cuss. 

~ Chance


----------



## Timothybil

Timothybil said:


> I think maybe the pink Tubes may be cursed. The following I cut from the LED Forum Tube thread entry that I posted a couple days ago. "_I just tested one of my extra Tubes still in plastic, and it was dead [& pink}. I either got it last November with the initial release or last January, when I bought a few extra on sale. It charged up just fine, so we'll see if there was any long-term damage by it being discharged so low._"
> 
> I have since tested another of my Tubes I bought at the same time, also still in plastic and black. It works fine. Based on my two point survey - don't buy a pink Tube!


I have to admit that being dead apparently did no damage. I keep it beside my bed so I can look for my glasses when they fall off of the night stand, and it has been working well ever since I charged it up. Have no idea why it was dead in package, but it seems to be okay now. Maybe the pink ones aren't cursed after all.


----------



## BluesStringer

I bought a Tube in March or April of this year (2015). I use it every single night at least once per night, mostly to get outta bed for either a late-night snack or to hit the john. Low gives me just enough light not to stub my toe against the foot of the bed as I navigate through a narrow pathway to the door. Once in the hall, kitchen or bathroom I can turn it up and never turn on any lights in the house before heading back to the bedroom. I hung it on a paracord ID-tag lanyard I had made for me that I haven't used since the only time I needed it, and it hangs on the headboard where I can reach it before even starting to get up. I actually bought the thing on a whim when I was ordering an Olight S30 for EDC. Since I got them, I've used the Tube more than the S30 I think. 

I'm currently in the market for another aluminum or Ti keychain light that goes to maybe 120 or 130 lumens. Besides not being quite bright enough for the role I want the new light to fulfill, the Tube's exposed LED only works well for me while hanging off my neck and facing down. I need the keychain light for minor road-side emergencies or short periods outside at night, and it will actually be a keychain add-on. I always find myself looking away or having to squint when I get the Tube's exposed LED in my eyes, so it just wouldn't be very good in that role for me. Otherwise, it's a fine little piece that I'm glad I indulged my whim to buy.

Blues


----------



## bestellen

I have one of these on my key chain. For the price it's a no-brainer for me. Nice and bright for a keychain light, it's lightweight and a nice simple action. It is wider than some others but it's a lower profile and is actually quite strong - it's taken a bit of abuse when I've dropped it and scraped it. I can charge it from my laptop at work, so I am very happy with it.

If I want a "better" light to carry, and I want it on my keychain, then I will use my Ti3 which is more useful when walking down country roads etc.

I really like it and would definitely recommend the Tube. ​


----------



## Ryp

New Nitecore Tube UV:

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/tube-uv


----------



## idleprocess

My Tube has been retired from keychain duty - it simply self-discharges (through accidental activation) too frequently now. It's a design problem that could be remedied through some modest re-engineering if Nightcore were motivated - perhaps in another iteration.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

idleprocess said:


> My Tube has been retired from keychain duty - it simply self-discharges (through accidental activation) too frequently now. It's a design problem that could be remedied through some modest re-engineering if Nightcore were motivated - perhaps in another iteration.



Perhaps they'll issue a revised Tube with the UV's lockout feature.

I just LOVE my Tube, and I love gifting them!

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## idleprocess

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Perhaps they'll issue a revised Tube with the UV's lockout feature.


Using the UV model's lockout function would seem to eliminate momentary operation.


----------

